# معني كلمة العيد وانواع الاعياد الكنسية



## monlove (24 يناير 2007)

معني كلمة العيد : رتبت الكنيسة بإرشاد إلهى أعياداً كنسية ليحتفل بها المؤمنون بفرح وشكر , وليتذكروا عمل الله مع الإنسان .. هذا وقد سمى العيد عيداً لأنه يعود كل عام على أفراد الشعب بالفرح والتهليل .

 ويمكن تقسيم الاعياد الي قسمين : -

القسم الاول الاعياد السيدية الكبري : 

 1- البشارة

2- الميلاد

3-الغطاس

4- الشعانين

5- القيامة 

6- الصعود 

7- العنصرة 

القسم الثاني الاعياد السيدية الصغري : 

1- الختان 

2- دخول المسيح الهيكل 

3- دخول المسيح أرض مصر 

4- معجزة عرس قانا الجليل 

5- التجلي 

6- خميس العهد 

7- أحد توما 

وكذلك توجد اعياد كل شهر وتتمثل في : 

1-عيد رئيس الملائكة الجليل ميخائيل  ( يوم 12في الشهر) .

2-عيد السيدة العذراء والدة الإله (يوم 21في الشهر ) .

3-تذكار البشارة والميلاد والقيامةوماعدا شهر طوبي وامشير( يوم 29 في الشهر ).


                        *******************************************************


----------



## monlove (1 فبراير 2007)

مفيش حد عندة ردود ولا اية


----------



## الملك العقرب (8 أبريل 2009)

احلا حاجة عندنا الاعياد الجميلة الي بتمثل قيمة روحية جميلة مرسي يا باشا علي الموضوع الجامد ده ربناي بارك حياتك


----------



## candy shop (9 أبريل 2009)

موضوع اكيد جميل جدااااااااااااا

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ليك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2009)

موضوع راااااائع يا مون 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 
 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (9 أبريل 2009)

​


----------



## وليم تل (9 أبريل 2009)

شكرا مون
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود​


----------



## rana1981 (9 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا
شكرا الك​*


----------



## kalimooo (10 أبريل 2009)

جميل جداااا 

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## اني بل (15 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي....


----------

